# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Программы для раскрутки Вконтакте, Твиттер

## Samadhi

Рекомендую очень полезные инструменты для ведения своего бизнеса "Вконтакте", "Твиттер".

1. "Викинг", очень умная программа viking-studio.com/product/botovod?ref=603090 
Есть бесплатная неполная версия viking-studio.com/botovod-lite.rar
Функции и возможности:
- робот-собеседник, очень естественный в общении, может упоминать ваши ссылки в разговоре, способен вести очень длинные диалоги и остаться не рассекреченным;
- накручивает лайки, добавляет друзей, подписчиков, вступивших в группу/встречу/приложение/публичную страницу;
- производит автоматические обновления и постинг по расписанию на личных страницах, группах, встречах, публичных страницах;
- настраивается один раз, а после ведёт бизнес самостоятельно;
- добавляет в друзья по возможным друзьям, людей из группы, из друзей другого аккаунта, по списку id;
- система антибана(!), что не допускает баны и блокировки Ваших аккаунтов;
- о других возможностях программы читайте здесь viking-studio.com/product/botovod?ref=603090

2. "Викинг Тролль" viking-studio.com/product/troll?ref=603090 
И её бесплатная неполная версия viking-studio.com/Troll-lite.rar
Создание и управление общественным мнением, стимулирование к покупкам, заказам, вступлениям в группы, переходам по ссылкам и т. д.
Комментирует фото, публикации и т. п.  от имени других(!) реальных людей. Например, рассказывает о том, как купил и попробовал Ваш товар.

3. "Викинг Антиспам" viking-studio.com/product/antispam?ref=603090
Программа, контролирующая общение в Вашей группе, защита от чужой рекламы, нарушений правил общения(мат, оскорбления и т. п.)

4. "Twitter Follower" viking-studio.com/product/antispam?ref=603090
Программа для раскрутки в "Твиттер".

5. "Викинг Group Builder" viking-studio.com/product/groupbuilder?ref=603090
Находит самые популярные и посещаемые публикации в других похожих сообществах, по желанию видоизменяет их и наполняет Вашу группу, страницу и т. д.

6. "Викинг Инвайтер" viking-studio.com/product/inviterplus?ref=603090
Есть бесплатная неполная версия viking-studio.com/inviter-lite.rar
Массовые приглашения в друзья, в группы, приложения и т. д. Может приглашать людей по заданным критериям.

----------


## derais

Цены на ваши продукты заоблачные, предпочитаю пользоваться бесплатными и менее дорогими
Для одновлкасников
ГостьОК 2.0 PRO - автоматическая гулялка для "ОдноКлассники"(многопоточ  ая) + БОНУСЫ - ПарсерОК и РегОК!!! 
http://www.plati.com/itm/gost-ok-2-0...3711?ai=324230

Для твиттера 
UnfollowKiller – бесплатное приложение для очистки аккаунта твиттера от пользователей, которые вас не читают. 
http://blogosoft.com/9929

а вообще, здесь plati.com можно много чего найти вкусного и не дорого!

----------


## evgesha3

Эх, платные, есплатные, какой смысл сейчас в этих программах, когда на сегодняшний день рулит авторский уникальный контент?

----------

